

I'm Done with Twitter - jzdziarski
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=4670

======
georgiecasey
don't know if I really want to know the drama, but what did Zdziarski do to
attract these threats?

------
smt88
Wtf was the "checking your browser" message?

~~~
chrisbolt
Cloudflare's way of blocking malicious clients.

------
jqm
I'm surprised someone has time to play with kids like this much less blog
about it. Wish I had that much time.

